# vertical to horizontal?



## BSAphex (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum and a bit green on the whole air compressor subject. Hoping you all can offer some guidance.
I have a used Craftsman 5.5 HP, 25 Gallon vertical compressor (model #919 .165190). I'd like to lay it down horizontally to fit it into a loft in my garage.
1) Is it OK for the motor, regulator, etc. to be laying down sideways?
2) Can I drill a hole and weld in a nut for a new drain valve?

Any other advice?
Thanks much.
Dennis


----------

